# Informative Cookbook Site



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

http://www.epicurious.com/e_eating/e...ook/intro.html


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is a good resource, but I think we should maybe try to promote the many great book reviews from chefs that are found at ChefTalk.com.
http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/Books/Book_Shelf.html

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

ooops, hope your toes are ok.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

No problem theloggg


----------

